# My PB redfin 2.5 kg



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Here's my PB redfin from Lake Toolondo (west Vic) and me in my little Perception Minnow. This Lake is a prime e.g. of what is currently happening in West and Central Victoria. This lake dried up three years ago and many more have followed. In the 12 months before it dried up the kayak was in it's element, able to approach big trout and redfin in shallow water (less than 2m). This fat guy (2.5 kg 50cm) took a cast and retrieved tassie devil. Mick.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice Fish.
Looks like good place to paddle.
We have a minnow and an acadia. Great kayaks.
But I do like my new Swing.

Regards John


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZSdHpAAACZfgAASQINgAIQiFAAv7/+gMADa2CKeJPUeobUBkaAART9U8SeoZAAANAamyRPSTNKfpR6T1GaE9IwlMQpe7uNfHcT6fsx6oRucF3x4O8qqfpo7H+6cUdNJmZ10FPpUklowEBGBFNerwwd38gGWUTOmt/maWRBD4WZlCgwyPKNGGL/q0dk0BEhPeFhMerICskJ254W0ly4fDnnHLelR1qb9aWtED8vimdtPtKYU2glMxdFHIB1mYrRy/GzDaj6DJbO78pNY3Obm1boebUUyKIaqGk+vsjWJyhZoY/4u5IpwoSEpOj0g


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Holy cow Mick , the reddie bit the back of your yak off.

Ripper fish


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Red, didn't eat him actually got him taxidermed. Top looking fish the bigger redfin. You say Lake Tuggeranong has plenty of small reddies. These guys would be good cod food ? I believe there are good cod in that lake or are they few and far between? Are they are worthwhile target trolling lures in the kayak? Mick.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah mick the cod would be well worth a go while trolling but you would have to get into the snags to draw the buggers out, make sure you have some sort of a tackle back device with ya.

I know this sounds stupid but if they are shut down throw a rock or two into the snag to wake them up. 
No i'm not kidding Occy and yeah they are a very pretty fish.


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeh pete, its a small kayak, and I'm a fairly big guy (100kg). Must admit it must look funny if you are an onlooker. Often get some laughs around the place about how I must look. Ah well, I love it. I have been thinking of upgrading to a bigger vessel, like some of the bigger models on this site for safety. Especially because I'm looking at doing more saltwater fishing in the future. Mick.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hmm, I thought redfin were considered noxious and therefore in the same category as carp, no release, no use as bait alive or dead.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Can also be a good idea to keep / cull any redfin caught in most impoundments / rivers for the best interest of the redfin fishery. Redfin are well known for their ability to reproduce and compete with each other for food sources, thereby stunting the overall growth rates of the fish. Growth rates obviously could increase if numbers are reduced. Some waters that are food rich, especially shallow weedy lakes have less of a problem in this regard because of abundant food supply. Mick.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate that is the biggest redfin i have ever seen. What a top fish.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT5cyGIAACrfgAAScIWAAqAiECo/7f+gMADVSGpkxU9J6n6k9NJ6gGgHqBE02kyp6TJpo0GTQ9TTT1DDI000yMJkYJoDBlBhxELAUump65+rmSozo4ZMkm6eT2krxVOz/EmZckjJI8sY4OxNSgQU0OVRYrQ1BeKQaPeyQRH2h1BY0LaaPIFJY/uvPeVHo1yjasyWYhON4aESLSOGAQ76ExuA5TDa7hOZG5zzmSYOmiLsS1MDOUGig+zyIcF61vTJxXNnA0vQVtPFAmUhHMWMCK4kTG63U1hLcTRBwZQkMpA8RUjqVsSJWtN7MhY38XckU4UJA+XMhiA=


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Have you tried just filleting and skinning the fillets?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTmXhroAABpfgAASUAGAAqpAFCov///gIACQMZNMgZNDIMjTAjBqZEyelMNNEZNNqDNI9QgpggtUljOk9NFcTqW3flbsPjvVc3StSxIYxMxkfbGtiScyWu2mdQMhl9eELdvrnbkJWpqpHw+BbJMa61PBjo+Yaq0QDImRne1FqKwx+yvvig9l54diCedt1ROXhGaBbRGhmTHZUEqMuo1CT+LuSKcKEgcy8NdA


----------



## brayden (Mar 24, 2007)

thats a monster.. congrats.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

excellent catch mate. i don't know anything about the breed, but are they good tucker?

cheers


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have only just seen this, that redfin is amazing!


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Me too Ashley. I have heard of 2+kg reddies but never seen one. Caught a quite a few over a 1kg of wich the biggest was 1.66kg. Looking at how fat that fish was i would say it was full of eggs.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

That's a nice fat reddie!

They're a great fish


----------

